# Betta Albimarginatas



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Woke up this morning to my two albis spawning.Dads got a mouthfull and they are still going at it.So now to wait 11 to 12 days fro release of fry.Ill get pics when i can but they are very easy to scare,and dont want to risk him swallowing.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I dont want pics 
I NEED PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Male is hiding,female is out exploring,waiting for food.I cant feed for four to five days or the male will swallow.Will get some pics after that though because the risk of him swallowing is slimmer after the eggs hatch.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, maybe they can give the pictas some lessons.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks,Susan.Hes held before but its been almost a year plus the tank is in the livingroom so im not sure how well he will do.Now if only the macs will learn from them,ill be happy.When i get a permanent place and on my feet,id love to give the pictas a try,if you ever get enough to get rid of a few.


----------

